# How long is waiting time for the Kindle Fire?



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a neighbor interested in the Kindle Fire, but she wants it before Christmas.  She doesn't want to order it then find it won't arrive before Christmas.  For those of you who recently ordered a Fire, what is the estimated arrival day?  I checked Amazon, but they are saying something to the effect of first come, first served.  Maybe she should go to Best Buy??


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

If she orders it from Amazon it will ship same day. They aren't out of stock right now but I have no idea if they will be closer to Christmas. I just ordered mine this week and it shipped 2 hours after I placed the order.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you!  She will be happy to know!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I ordered one for my son last week, and it arrived within two days.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I ordered one on Thanksgiving day for my oldest DD for Christmas and received it on Tuesday of this week.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I even ordered mine with a bunch of other Christmas stuff (a lot of things) and it still only took about a week and a half to get here. Once is shipped it took two days to get here. Not bad at all.


----------

